
Show HN: Six Degrees of Venmo – Visualizing your payment network - pcarleton
http://venweb.heroku.com
======
cassieramen
I am very confused as to what the value proposition for venmo's social feature
is. It's super creepy that by default someone can know all this information
about me.

This just leads to creepy podcast fodder:
[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/4-follow-the-
money/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/4-follow-the-money/)

~~~
dkroy
You can have a private, public among friends or completely public transaction
if you choose. The ones you can see in this are only the ones that the person
who initiated the transaction has choose to share publicly with the world.

~~~
j_s
I've not used Venmo... what is the default setting?

~~~
dionidium
Public is the default. You can change it:

[https://help.venmo.com/customer/portal/articles/1322627-how-...](https://help.venmo.com/customer/portal/articles/1322627-how-
do-i-keep-my-payment-activity-private-)

------
dkroy
This is some really nice eye candy. I saw that you did your web scraper in
haskell even though you seem to be quite the polygot. What guided that
decision?

~~~
pcarleton
Thanks! Haskell's had a special place in my heart for a few years, but I only
ever used it in toy contexts (stuff like project euler). I wanted to do
something a little more practical with it to see how it held up.

Big thanks to Miëtek Bak for his work on Haskell on Heroku
([https://haskellonheroku.com/](https://haskellonheroku.com/)) and halcyon.sh.
I don't know if I could have figured out deploying to heroku without it.

------
bramm
Happy to report that it only showed me, since I already had my privacy
settings adjusted. Whew!

------
prezjordan
This seems to be crashing my browser :( Breaking chrome inspector, too.

------
khgvljhkb
Bitcoin could do this 2007...

